
Peter Thiel Employee Helped Cambridge Analytica Before It Harvested Data - trop
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/27/us/cambridge-analytica-palantir.html
======
grzm
Related discussion (over 150 comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16690721](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16690721)

------
iaw
>"the Russian-American psychologist Aleksandr Kogan, who built his own
personality quiz app for Facebook"

Didn't hear that he was a Russian American, is it possible that Kogan is one
of the academic spies?

------
mlindner
"Mark Zuckerberg Employee Helped Cambridge Analytica Before It Harvested Data"

I mean this is getting a bit silly. Why didn't they just say "Palintir
Employee".

~~~
brokensegue
If you read the article it says that """Palantir revised its account, saying
that Mr. Chmieliauskas was not acting on the company’s behalf when he advised
Mr. Wylie on the Facebook data""".

So it's a Palantir employee in their free time.

~~~
mlindner
So he wasn't a "Peter Thiel Employee" either then. Can't have your cake and
eat it too.

~~~
brokensegue
obvi

------
brokensegue
now this headline is more accurate

------
fictionfuture
Stop linking paid content

~~~
seattle_spring
Comments like yours are actually a lot more annoying than having to click the
"web" button to bypass paywalls.

------
tudorconstantin
Let's put on our tinfoil hats for a moment: I find a bit odd the coincidence
that both the personal data leaks scandal and FB's change in wall algo to show
less news, appeared at virtually the same time. All this fb media lynching
couldn't continue for long as long as some non liberal people like Peter Thiel
can be blamed.

Let's not forget that Peter Thiel is VP at fb. If he wanted Palantir to have
an app that went under the scrutiny radar of some fb data protection radar, he
would've most probably been able to get that.

~~~
grzm
> _" Let's put on our tinfoil hats for a moment"_

Cambridge Analytica's involvement in the 2016 election has been reported since
July 2015. Targeting via Facebook has been known since at least 2012 with
respect to the Obama campaign, and with the Cruz, Carson, and Trump campaign
since early 2016.[0] There's been an ongoing investigation into possible
election improprieties, so people have been focussed on all of these areas for
years. You don't need a tinfoil hat and some kind of coordinated campaign to
explain that it was likely just a matter of time before something like this
would hit the headlines. In this case, it appears that it was Wylie coming
forward.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambridge_Analytica#2016_presi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cambridge_Analytica#2016_presidential_election)

